# Where do you buy Pre-fab hardware to make jigs?



## gsimon (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Folks
Where do you purchase the aluminum C-Channel, T-Bolts, Hold Down Clamps, Knobs etc for making your own jigs
It would have to be easier to make jigs, router tables, Drill Press Tables etc with these components in stock
Attached is an example of a jig for making tenons on the table saw that uses this sort of hardware









thanks
Greg


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

There are a number of good places

http://woodworker.com/3-prong-knob-with-1-stud-14-20-mssu-862-186.asp
http://woodworker.com/small-vertical-locking-toggle-clamp-mssu-173-001.asp?search=T%20Bolts&searchmode=2

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=node%3D16409741&field-keywords=Jig+hardware&rh=n%3A16409741%2Ck%3AJig+hardware

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=toggle+clamps


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Where do you purchase the aluminum *C-Channel*, T-Bolts, Hold Down Clamps, Knobs etc for making your own jigs

I think you mean "T" track….as it uses "T" bolts for accessories…Here's 3 sources of many 
Rockler's
Peachtree Woodworking
Woodcraft

http://woodworking.rockler.com/search?w=t%20track
http://www.ptreeusa.com/ttrack_list.htm
http://www.woodcraft.com/search2/search.aspx?query=t%20track


----------



## gsimon (Aug 12, 2012)

perfect! thanks guys
this is a lot of links so fast - you guys must be all over it ha ha


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The above llinks are great. One thing to determine is what size of C-channel to use. Some takes 1/4" bolts and others will take 5/16" bolts or hardware. I have used the 1/4" and have been very happy with them. The best thing to do is to watch all the links and wait for sales


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

lee Valley has good prices on knobs and doo-dads. The problem
is you have to anticipate your needs. If you walk into a
store like Rockler or similar, the prices tend to be a LOT
higher. Same with hinges.

Toggle clamps I have a bunch I've acquired over the years,
but if I need a new one in a special style (there are a lot
of different types), I usually go to ebay. There's a 
Good-Hand office near where I live and they were very
helpful many years ago on a walk-in basis, but in the
next town over from a major importer where you can 
walk in and talk to an engineer is not a replicable situation.


----------



## Acelectric (Mar 17, 2013)

The best place I have found to buy t-track is here.


----------



## cpd011 (Jul 15, 2009)

Woodpeck.com is having a good sale right now on knobs and track.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Lots of good sources have been listed, but remember this…

You don't always need that stuff! For some jigs, it's plenty to screw stops in place, and next year, when you use the jig again, unscrew the references and move them to a new spot. I do this with my taper jig. So many leg tapers use similar settings, I just screw the blocks in place.

If it's something that gets used often, and settings change, t-track and other hardware makes good sense. For infrequent or one-off stuff, always remember that shop jigs don't need expensive hardware, complex adjustibility, nor beautiful finishes… ;^)


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Try Incra or Woodpeckers. Both American companies making quality products, and they are good people. One of these would be my first choice. Peachtree woodworking supply is another good sources for knobs, track and other jig hardware things. Not sure, but I think Kreg might be getting into this line too.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Woodpeckers appears to do a TON of manufacturing for other brands. I've recognized many Woodpeckers items branded as Kreg, Pinnacle, and more.

So… If you don't like the color of something, keep shopping!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Also check out McMaster Carr#. They supply an unbelievable amount of hardware for jigs and fixtures.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Reid Supply also has a lot of hardware-www.reidsupply.com. and Grizzly.com occasionally has a sale that 
makes some items very reasonable. You have a lot of choices here, now all you have to do is choose and 
have fun.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's a fathers day sale on hardware kit and other items you need to use a code of DAD13 to get the sale price

http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_060713.htm


----------



## mds2 (Jan 28, 2013)

orangealuminum.com has t-track for about 1/4 the cost of rockler, woodcraft, etc.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

For t-track I like rockler. Their track can be used with 1/4" and 5/16" t-bolts and 1/4" hex bolts.
If you catch their t-track kit on sale you get a bunch of knobs and t-bolts too.

Mcmaster carr is another great source for knobs.

For toggles, amazon or the toggleclampstore.


----------



## gsimon (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the leads everyone! - i didn't know there were so many

I've shopped at CR Laurance and McMaster Carr for extrusion related to signs but i never think of work related sites for my woodworking shop. We have a Lee Valley here but they are pricey and we have a Busybee but they are very limited with the loose hardware. These site are excellent so i'll be a kid in a candy store for awhile.

good point about picking a size Redoak and Nite Walker - it would easier to switch up and steal parts or stock if they were one size.

You're right Cessna about just making or altering rarely used jigs and i have a few. I won't get caught up in having to make every jig a mechanical wonder. Lately though i've been clamping and re-clamping 100 times on a small project and i got to thinking there must be a better way.

thanks Jim for the fathers day lead - i'll check it out and maybe give myself a fathers day gift!
greg


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

I like Woodpeckers knobs an track. they're on sale right now too.

The cheapest for the t-track i've found though was from OrangeAluminum.


----------



## peterbb (Feb 20, 2012)

With a suitable router bit ( http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=51233&cat=1,46168,46176 ), you don't need to buy T-track - just route the equivalent slot in your jig…


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

"I like Woodpeckers knobs an track. they're on sale right now too."

Ditto! When they fit, those big red knobs really are a lot nicer to use than hardware aisle version!


----------

